# OSCAT BLIND_SHADE mit Wago 849 KNX



## theneon (25 Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen ,

spiele gerade ein bisschen mit der OSCAT Library und den Shades rum.
Was ich nicht hinbekomme das es mit den FbSunblind_actuator_4 funktioniert.
Da ja die OSCAT Libaries davon ausgehen das sie direkt die Motoren steuern.

Hat jemand das gelöst ? 

Ich hab ein KNX Taster mit 2 Tasten für den Jalousie und möchte damit die Jalousie steuern aber möchte auch die Shade Bausteine von OSCAT verwenden ( Automatik Modus) 

Irgendwie stehe ich da auf dem Schlauch wie ich das am Besten lösen kann .. Kann mir da jemand helfen ? Oder hat jemand eine Lösung ?

Gruß


----------



## Passion4Automation (26 Februar 2017)

Hallo, 

versuche es mal im oscat Forum. 
Hab zwar die oscat am laufen aber über ne 881 mit Relais und DI,s.
Du willst quasi einen Knx schaltaktor steuern oder? 

Gruß.


----------



## SPS-freak1 (26 Februar 2017)

Also so wie ich das verstehe will er nur per KNX Sensoren seine Jalousie steuern. Dazu habe ich mir aus den ganzen Einzelfunktionen per CFC einen FB gebaut, der alles kann was ich benötige. Start war der BLIND INPUT und Ausgang der BLIND ACTUATOR bzw _S für Rollos. Darüber steuere ich jede Funktion meiner Rollos. Ich würde davon abraten parallel den Ausgang anzusteuern, da sonst deine Positionsberechnung bzw es ist ja nur eine Simulation nicht mehr stimmt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## theneon (26 Februar 2017)

Ja genau ich will nur die Jalousien per KNX Taster Steuern  ( MDT glastaster 1 ( mit 4 Tasten) .

Was ich schon habe ist ein CFC FB mit ( BLIND_INPUT -> BLIND_SHADE -> BLIND_NIGHT -> BLIND_SECURITY -> BLIND_CONTROL ) das funktioniert auch soweit. 

Ich steh aber irgend wie auf dem schlauch wie ich das am besten mit dem KNX Taster ansteure ?

P.S wieso verwendest du den BLIND_ACTUATOR ?  Muss man bei diesem nur kurz auf up | tippen und sie fahren komplett runter/hoch ?


----------



## SPS-freak1 (26 Februar 2017)

Ich habe genau den gleichen Aufbau wie du. MDT Taster, Wago 750-849 und Relais als Aktoren. Ich habe den den Click bei Blind Input aktiv, so fahren die Rollos mit jedem Tastendruck Runter/Stopp/Auf. Was nicht gut funktioniert ist halbwegs genaues positionieren per Taste. Das hab ich über Szenen realisiert und nehmen den BLIND Manual (oder wie der Heißt, ist schon paar Tage her) und geb ihm da eine Position vor. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## theneon (26 Februar 2017)

Hi,

Könntest Du mir evtl ein Screenshot von deinen Codesys senden ? Gerade welchen wago fb* du für den Input von Blind Input genommen hast. Würde mir wahnsinnig helfen . Danke 

Gruss


----------



## theneon (28 Februar 2017)

Hi ,
Hab es jetzt mal soweit eingebaut.
Aber geht noch nicht wie gewünscht für die eingänge s1 und s2 hab ich die fb*bool* bausteine verwendet das geht mal auch soweit. Jetzt will ich natürlich den status / angle /pos auf den knx bus ausgeben. Dafür hab ich FbDPT_Value_4_Ucount verwendet. Aber leider senden er die Änderungen nicht auf den Bus... Welche fb* bausteine hast du verwendet ? Eingang und die Status Values 

Gruss


----------



## SPS-freak1 (28 Februar 2017)

Ich suche dir das gleich mal raus und stell paar Bilder rein. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## theneon (28 Februar 2017)

Super Danke ! Das mit dem KNX Bus update hab ich hinbekommen . Irgendwie hat ETS den Filter nicht sauber gesetzt in der Routing Tabelle ..
Aber bin immer noch nicht so richtig zu frieden mit FB*Bool* Funktionsbaustein ...


----------



## SPS-freak1 (28 Februar 2017)

Also so sieht das bei mir aus. Ich habe mit für alles FBs gebaut und dort immer einen Raffstore oder Glastaster nachgedacht.


----------



## theneon (28 Februar 2017)

Ok danke ! 

du hast es mit Fb_DPTSwitch gemacht. 
Noch ne Frage wenn ich darf  woher hast du den FB Glasstaster_4_fach ? Selber gebaut ? 
Ich steuer es im Moment so das der Glasstaster ein Event auf den KNX Bus sendet und die WAGO dann diesen Event mit einem Fb_DPTBool fängt..


----------



## SPS-freak1 (28 Februar 2017)

Ja den hab ich selber gebaut. Ob du da jetzt nen switch oder bool nimmst ist glaub rein für die Struktur. Dahinter ist immer ein Bit. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## theneon (2 März 2017)

Ok danke. Hab es mal soweit eingebaut .
Noch ne kurze Frage wie hast du es hinbekommen die ganze fb* Wago KNX Bausteine in eine FB zu packen ?  
Es muss ja dort der Name ja "dynamisch" angepasst werden welche im Symbol File für ETS müssen ja die Name der fb* Steine importiert werden ?
Würde auch gerne so ein große FB machen wo alles zu den Jalousien drin ist , inkl die Input/Return Values auf den KNX Bus ( sende z.b den Agngle und Pos and den KNX Bus)


----------



## theneon (13 März 2017)

Noch ne kurze Frage geht bei dir der Fb_Short_Long ? 

Bei mir nicht zuverlässig würde es gerne so haben wenn 5sec die Taste gedrückt wird dann ein Force Pos machen.
Unter 5sec einfach als Taster zum Lamellen einstellen.

Irgendwie wird der Long nicht richtig erkannt , manchmal schon wenn ich nur 1sec drücken. 
Oder ist was falsch eingestellt ? Wegen den Zykluszeiten ?


----------

